
Calacanis: Lions and lambs in the post unicorn era - rmason
http://calacanis.com/2016/04/21/lions-lambs-in-the-post-unicorn-era/
======
rmason
This really resonates with what I am seeing here in Michigan with local
startups.

PG had a tweet awhile back saying if startups spent 90% of their time on
product and 10% on pitches it would be fine but instead they spend 90% of
their time winning money at pitch competitions.

